# Verdadero Organic Torpedo Cigar Review - Surprisingly Tasty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

While transferring cigars to my new humidor I saw this nicely constructed cigar. I really wasn't expecting much. Boy was I mistaken! This is a rea...

Read the full review here: Verdadero Organic Torpedo Cigar Review - Surprisingly Tasty


----------

